# SpectralBoo Zine Announces First Issue



## Gary Compton (Jan 28, 2014)

SpectralBoo Zine is a collaboration between the award winning Spectral Press and Tickety Boo Press Ltd.

As well as a short story competition, there will be poetry, reviews, SFF news, Vintage Genre Films, interviews with the great and the good. Columns by James Scott Marryat, Aty on Art, and the Judge will be laying down her writing law.

Both Simon Marshall Jones of Spectral and Gary Compton are said to be very excited about this opportunity.

The Zine willl be published quarterly for the moment on various platforms including Amazon and will be completely FREE. A paper version will also be available but there will be a cover price on that to cover printing costs.

Check out our website Spectral Boo | Ezine from Spectral Press and Tickety Boo Press and here is the March cover:


----------



## Boneman (Jan 28, 2014)

Onwards and Upwards!! Great collaboration, well done, Gary!


----------



## Mouse (Jan 28, 2014)

Sounds good, Gary!

Shouldn't it be _Preditors and Editors_ though? Not pre-editors.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jan 28, 2014)

Sounds great 

When's the first issue due?


----------



## Gary Compton (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks Mouse. Have sorted that. It's coming out 1st March


----------



## Mouse (Jan 28, 2014)

Luvverly. (Do we win a weekend break at your house? )


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jan 28, 2014)

I'll keep my eyes peeled for it.

Mouse, surely a weekend at Gary's house is the booby prize?


----------



## Gary Compton (Jan 28, 2014)

Mouse said:


> Luvverly. (Do we win a weekend break at your house? )



No it's at a old coaching house owned by the Duke of Northumberland click here. It's amazing inside.

I will if the winner wants to, take them around some of the attractions like Bamburgh or Alnick castle. There is loads to see up here.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Jan 28, 2014)

Good luck with this, Gary.


----------



## ratsy (Jan 28, 2014)

Good stuff Gary. Congrats and best of luck!


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jan 28, 2014)

Ooooh, looks good! Congrats!


----------



## Mr Orange (Jan 28, 2014)

looks good gary...

did i notice a banner advertising your next anthology, (Magic, Metal and Steam) as well?


----------



## Mouse (Jan 28, 2014)

Um... just having a quick shoofty at the site (instead of doing any actual work in the office) and I'm wondering if you're confusing the term 'bromance' with something else? You're saying no bromance stories. A bromance is just two close male _friends_. So no stories with male friends? Seems odd. 

If you're thinking it means gay romance, it doesn't. And surely gay romance (which presumaly would include bi & lesbian romance?) would all just be covered under the romance banner. 

Confused of Somerset.


----------



## Rafellin (Jan 28, 2014)

"W H Pugmire 
Talks about his passion for J P Lovecraft"

Shurely shum mishtake.


----------



## Gary Compton (Jan 28, 2014)

Mouse said:


> Um... just having a quick shoofty at the site (instead of doing any actual work in the office) and I'm wondering if you're confusing the term 'bromance' with something else? You're saying no bromance stories. A bromance is just two close male _friends_. So no stories with male friends? Seems odd.
> 
> If you're thinking it means gay romance, it doesn't. And surely gay romance (which presumaly would include bi & lesbian romance?) would all just be covered under the romance banner.
> 
> Confused of Somerset.



Just no love stories. It's horror, ghosts, the supernatural or variations of.


----------



## Gary Compton (Jan 28, 2014)

Rafellin said:


> "W H Pugmire
> Talks about his passion for J P Lovecraft"
> 
> Shurely shum mishtake.



No, why?


----------



## Mouse (Jan 28, 2014)

Should be H not J, Gary. 



Gary Compton said:


> Just no love stories. It's horror, ghosts, the supernatural or variations of.



Ok, cool. You might want to get rid of the no 'bromance' thing then. Bromance isn't a genre (Merry and Pippin in Lord of the Rings are a bromance, for example). You just need 'No romance/erotica or YA.' (I'm presuming no erotica.)


----------



## Ursa major (Jan 28, 2014)

*H* P Lovecraft.




(Now if ever a name should have become  associated with saucy romances.... )


----------



## Gary Compton (Jan 28, 2014)

Mouse said:


> Should be H not J, Gary.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, cool. You might want to get rid of the no 'bromance' thing then. Bromance isn't a genre (Merry and Pippin in Lord of the Rings are a bromance, for example). You just need 'No romance/erotica or YA.' (I'm presuming no erotica.)



That's what it says, Mouse, Ursa - on erotica, don't mind if it's done right.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 28, 2014)

Gary Compton said:


> That's what it says, Mouse, Ursa - on erotica, don't mind if it's done right.



You've lost me. What what says?

It says JP Lovecraft and it should be HP.

Also, your ezine page says:  _just about everything except romance, bromance or YA_. Which is deeply confusing as 'bromance' isn't a genre - what you're saying by 'no bromance' is 'no stories featuring male friendship.' Which is weird.


----------



## Ursa major (Jan 28, 2014)

It definitely should be *H. *P. Lovecraft.

As W. H. Pugmire's Wiki entry says:





> Strongly influenced by the works of H. P. Lovecraft, many of Pugmire's stories directly reference "Lovecraftian" elements (such as Yog-Sothoth of the Cthulhu Mythos).


----------



## Gary Compton (Jan 28, 2014)

Mouse said:


> You've lost me. What what says?
> 
> It says JP Lovecraft and it should be HP.
> 
> Also, your ezine page says:  _just about everything except romance, bromance or YA_. Which is deeply confusing as 'bromance' isn't a genre - what you're saying by 'no bromance' is 'no stories featuring male friendship.' Which is weird.



The picture says H P (refresh your browser) and I take your point on bromance but up here in the frozen north a bromance is a relationship between two men.

And of course I am not saying no friendships. To be honest if a couple of zombies were having a bromance then that would probably be okay. I make the rules so can break them.

But basically as I said ghosts, supernatural and horror and intelligent interpretation of all of the aforementioned.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 28, 2014)

You're misunderstanding the term, Gary. I'm just trying to help. I was confused by what you were wanting (and I'm always looking for places to sub to!) so others will be too.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 28, 2014)

Well done, Gary - hope it all works out. You're more organised than I.


----------



## Gary Compton (Jan 28, 2014)

Mouse said:


> You're misunderstanding the term, Gary. I'm just trying to help. I was confused by what you were wanting (and I'm always looking for places to sub to!) so others will be too.



You're okay sis. Can we have a sismance?  

The JP HP thing was a typo which I tried to cover up but you were like a dog with a bone. LOL 

It would be great for you to sub a story. And if you won the competition Beau would get to meet Harvey and Murphy.

@IBrian Thanks for the support - more organised? - I doubt it.


----------



## Juliana (Jan 28, 2014)

Very nice, Gary! Good luck with it.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 28, 2014)

Gary Compton said:


> You're okay sis. Can we have a sismance?
> 
> The JP HP thing was a typo which I tried to cover up but you were like a dog with a bone. LOL
> 
> ...



Ah you've changed it. My brain is soothed.  I will probably sub something.

There really should be a sismance term, or some sort of female equivalent!


----------



## Gary Compton (Jan 28, 2014)

Mouse said:


> Ah you've changed it. My brain is soothed.  I will probably sub something.
> 
> There really should be a sismance term, or some sort of female equivalent!



Thanks Mouse. If you win the comp, please don't chuck me in the River Blyth. Even if I deserve it! LOL


----------



## Mouse (Jan 28, 2014)

Are you open for subs now? I'll have to get my thinking cap on.


----------



## Gary Compton (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes 100%


----------



## Mouse (Jan 28, 2014)

Awesomeness.


----------



## Glitch (Jan 28, 2014)

Sounds good Gary. All the best for this latest venture


----------



## Gary Compton (Jan 28, 2014)

Cheers Glitch.I have a story in mind for your next open window. Hope I'm good enough. It's written in the sytle of M R James. 

If you want to do an interview on the trials and tribulations of setting up a press/zine. I will be happy to accommodate. Let me know in a PM, mate.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Jan 29, 2014)

Is the competition open to non-UK? I don't believe I'd be able to claim the prize if I were, by some stretch of the imagination, to win it....


----------



## Gary Compton (Jan 29, 2014)

Yes TDZ open to anyone in the known Universe. You could sell the prize or donate it to a charity or fly over


----------



## Ursa major (Jan 29, 2014)

Just imagine: a Zebra crossing over the Atlantic (possibly guided by Belisha Beacons)....


----------



## Erin99 (Jan 29, 2014)

Just rushing before I go to my hosp. appointment...


Great news, Gary (and Simon)! For what it's worth, I have nothing but praise for Spectral Press, so this venture sounds fantastic. Simon has been patient and understanding with me, and he's a top, top bloke. Spectral's really going places - it's been shortlisted for numerous awards over the last couple of years, and this year one of its novellas - The Nine Deaths of Dr Valentine - won at the BFS Awards.

Hey, if memory serves**, wasn't it a certain someone who nudged you towards Spectral to see how another small press has been successful?  Didn't think *this* would come of that, though. 


**Well, Seph reminded me, actually.  My memory's not _that_ good! But now I _do_ remember telling you.


----------



## ratsy (Jan 29, 2014)

I read a Tim Lebbon book a few years ago and it was really interesting.  Echo CIty.


----------



## Gary Compton (Jan 29, 2014)

Cheers Leisha, you could well be right!



ratsy said:


> I read a Tim Lebbon book a few years ago and it was really interesting.  Echo CIty.



Tim has another book out with Spectral that is called "Still Life." Again it is getting rave reviews. You will be able to but it soon on Spectral Boo | Ezine from Spectral Press and Tickety Boo Press 

Cheerybye


----------



## Gary Compton (Jan 30, 2014)

Our very own _master of malevolence_, Mr J D Worthington has just concluded a fascinating interview with W H Pugmire. Keep an eye out for it in the March interview. If you like horror, you'll love this.

JDW has his own column in the Zine.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm sorry if it's obvious and I'm just being dense, but is there something about the contest rules/requirements on that site somewhere?


----------



## Gary Compton (Jan 31, 2014)

TheDustyZebra said:


> I'm sorry if it's obvious and I'm just being dense, but is there something about the contest rules/requirements on that site somewhere?



Let me know if you need any other info...

Submissions - Spectral Boo

Cheerbye


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Jan 31, 2014)

Ohhh, ok! I saw that, but didn't realize it was the contest. Dense = me. Sorry!


----------



## Gary Compton (Jan 31, 2014)

All SpectralBoo is doing, for the moment, is 4 writing contests per year. But I take your point! 

Clarity is the staff of life and I just fell over. I will attend to this immediately.

EDIT:

Done


----------



## ratsy (Jan 31, 2014)

Well I have a short I will be sending on monday that I did for this. I just need some polish time.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Feb 1, 2014)

Gary Compton said:


> Clarity is the staff of life and I just fell over.



You've got to stop all the spectral boozing with claret. Any port in a storm, I say.


----------



## Gary Compton (Feb 1, 2014)

ratsy said:


> Well I have a short I will be sending on monday that I did for this. I just need some polish time.



Ratsy, you're the man! 

Many thanks for your efforts. The way me and "Masher Marryat" are playing this is if we see a story that may be lacking but has a great idea. We are going back with suggestions to develop. 

Brainstorming, I believe they call it, maybe editorial development is the way forward. Anyway it's a massive learning curve but these editors need paying because they have bills like all of us. Honestly the amount of hours Boneman has put into Malevolence, I feel like a Chinese Slave-master cracking my whip.

Cos I'm a very nice guy I will attend to this problem. All I want is a small share of the success. The important people are the authors and the editors. I, as I have said, am a bag of cement.

Anyway, all I am saying is embrace the journey! Learn, develop, learn again. Never believe you are the finished product cos when you do you are finished. IMO.


----------



## Gary Compton (Feb 1, 2014)

TheDustyZebra said:


> You've got to stop all the spectral boozing with claret. Any port in a storm, I say.



Are you Billy Connolly's love child? 

Quite funny!


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Feb 1, 2014)

Well, it's possible a couple of those words were Boneman's, but I won't rat him out on which ones, exactly.


----------



## ratsy (Feb 3, 2014)

I have sent my submission!  I hope you and the gang over at Compton Castle enjoy my piece.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Feb 4, 2014)

'Compton Castle' sounds like it could be a children's puppet show from the seventies... Hector's House, anyone?


----------



## HareBrain (Feb 4, 2014)

Yes, in true pre-political-correctness-gone-mad fashion, it had a French character who was, erm, a frog.

You thinking of Cloppa Castle, SP?


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Feb 4, 2014)

Could be!

On a related subject, why is the wonderful _Insektors_ so little known?


----------



## Gary Compton (Feb 4, 2014)

Stephen Palmer said:


> 'Compton Castle' sounds like it could be a children's puppet show from the seventies... Hector's House, anyone?



Are you guys asking to put your hand up my skirt and put words in my mouth?

"Stephen and Harebrain are amazing," Gary the frog said.


----------

